

Which of these is not a web browser? - nextparadigms
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-cCIPZgazoFM/TpQ7Uh3avaI/AAAAAAAAML8/ZQDS_lNiilM/h301/notbrowser.jpg

======
ravivyas
Cognitive dissonance :P

